

Becoming my own OpenID provider with 99.999% downtime - ericwong
http://bogomips.org/local-openid

======
tlrobinson
This seems very cumbersome. I have a hard time believing _anyone_ is more
efficient at this 7 step process than using a "normal" OpenID provider. Enter
a password, click a couple buttons, you're done.

Why not just run any one of dozens of existing OpenID provider packages? If
you really want the 99.999% downtime "feature", just start and stop the server
when you want to log, in the same way.

------
sho
99.999% downtime? Sign me up!

~~~
jayp
s/down/up/

~~~
pchristensen
No, it really is downtime. When you go to an openID site, you shell into your
server, run this program, authenticate at the site, then stop the service.
99.999% _downtime_.

~~~
sho
Are you joking? I can't even tell!

If not: I thought OpenID was supposed to make things easier! How does ssh'ing
into my server and starting and stopping services make anything easier!?

And why stop the service, anyway? If it's not being used, shouldn't consume
much resources. Unless it's hopelessly insecure or something, in which case it
should be abandoned anyway.

If you _are_ joking: har har.

~~~
ericwong
It's easier for some folks like myself, probably not everyone.

I am not sure if it's secure, either. Regardless, shutting it down helps me
sleep better at night.

